# 10 minute meal AKA Prison Slop



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

This surely isnâ€™t Capt. Dave quality, but it is good and quick if you in a hurry. 
I am also not sure if anybody knows of this simple mix, but I been making it for the wife for a couple years now. And by the looks of it when complete we named it Prison slop! 

2 chicken breast cut into cubes 1"x1"x1/2" thick
2 cans of cream of potatoe soup
Half can of corn.
1 bag potatoes toppings 
 Milk optional

Season chicken with garlic, salt, pepper, place in pan lightly sprayed with canola oil, cook chicken until done, remove chicken from pan and place in a pot. Now add the 2 cans of cream of potatoes soup, the half can of corn, and the potato toppings. Stir all together over medium heat. If the consistency to thick to your liking add milk to thin it. Once it is hot serve!!!

Hope you guys enjoy, it is great on a colder day or a quick meal at the deer lease. Let me know what you think.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Try using a can of Cream of Celery and a can of Cream of Mushroom and 2 cans of water to thin.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

This sounds good poured over some corn bread.


----------

